# Adaptor Bushing in a Bosch Colt



## harpone (Feb 6, 2013)

Is there some trick to removing a bit from an adaptor bushing?? I recently used a 1/4" - 1/8" (MLCS) adaptor bushing with 1/8" (straight and dovetail) bits for the first time. I started with the straight bit and could not get it out of the bushing when I finished routing. :frown: I finally forced the bit out, put the dovetail bit in the collet and tightened the collet. I removed the adaptor without running the router and found that tightening the collet had frozen the dovetail bit in the bushing. :frown::frown: After a couple cut fingers I eventually forced the dovetail bit out of the bushing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

are trying to use burrs or Dremel bits in your Colt...


----------



## harpone (Feb 6, 2013)

I was using 1/8" bits that are part of MLCS Pins and Tails Through Mini Dovetail Template kit.


----------

